# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Giải Trí Vn

## minhle107

https://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U



Ngày khai trường tập 1 bộ phim: *Tít và Mít*. Để được xem chọn bộ các bạn hãy nhấn vào đường link bên dưới và *Đăng ký* nếu thấy hay nhé*Xem Thêm tại:* *https://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U*Tít và Mít là bộ phim hoạt hình được chuyển thể từ chuyện tranh dài tập “Tý và Tèo phưu lưu ký” của tác giả Đào Hải.Những người thực hiện:<ul>
<li>Kịch bản: Duy HồngBiên tập: Như NguyệtĐạo diễn: Nguyễn Thái Hùng và Trần Thanh ViệJPEG image (.jpg)Họa sĩ: Minh KiênNhạc sĩ: Tuấn PhươngÂm thanh: Trần Thị Hải và Hồ Trọng Hữu </li>
</ul>

----------

